# Car Audio Magazines



## Blown Mustang GT (Dec 6, 2008)

Figured this would be a good place for this thread, since there aren't any magazines dedicated to car audio anymore.

In some other posts, I have noticed people uploading scanned copies of old installs. I thought that it would be great to have all of these in one place, especially since they cannot be obtained in hardcopy anymore. This way more people will get to enjoy the same installs that have inspired many of us to do what we do to our vehicles in the pursuit of better sound.

So, if anyone has any old magazines that they wouldn't mind scanning and uploading the images to this tread, please do so and help prevent all of those installs from being lost in time.

If this isn't an appropriate section for this thread, please feel free to move it to one that is.

Thanks, and I look forward to seeing some magazine features from yesteryear!!!!


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I am excited to see this. I had a library of every issue of car audio and electronics, car stereo review, car sound, and i forget the others, from 94 to about 00. Unfortunately I threw them away about 2 years ago when consolidating for a move.

does anyone know what the spine of the CA&E magazines spelled out? I remember them each having a letter but i dont remember if they spelled anything.

I have some favorite installs that I hope get scanned in here.


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Check out this site.

Third Party Installs


----------

